# Blues Guitar, Slide Guitar & Amplifier Workshops



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

I have held / attended a few workshops over the last couple of months. Topics included an overview on blues, slide guitar as well as amps. I would rate the content as beginner to intermediate. For anyone interested in the content feel free to dig in:

Blues Guitar 
Overview of gear set up, common scales and chords. Tab examples can be downloaded. 

Amplifiers
This was presented by Geoff Culliton of Fat One amps. Great overview and insight into tube amps.

Slide Guitar
Overview of set up, techniques and scales. Includes a few tab examples.


----------

